# Jeeps For Plowing So many new in the line up for 2014



## sixty4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking for a setup for a new two door Jeep. I went to the Jeep site man so many models for the Jeeps Moab, Willys, Freedom, Rubicon. I guess the question is are these just appearance items? Are there any structural advantages from one to another? What would you pick if you were going to look at a new one for plowing?

I plow a handful of residential places with my older 97 Silverado with fisher plow now (but she is showing her age). Would I be totally disappointed with a short wheel base Jeep? Thanks for any help!


----------

